# Quickly pass this on



## Haywwb536 (Apr 21, 2015)

GOD demonstrated HIS love to us by sending His Son Jesus Christ, who died and rose from the dead to GIVE us eternal life. 

He also promised to heal your body. 
(Just ask Him)


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Haywwb536 said:


> GOD demonstrated HIS love to us by sending His Son Jesus Christ, who died and rose from the dead to GIVE us eternal life.
> 
> He also promised to heal your body.
> (Just ask Him)


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

There is no God


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*If Jesus saves-well, He'd better save Himself
From the gory glory seekers who use His name in death.
Oh Jesus save me!*


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jim Marzilli?


----------

